# Persona DnD 5e Game



## Dr. White (Aug 22, 2019)

My group is looking for 1-2 peeps for our Persona game based on curse of strahd. Some cool character/persona set ups as well. PM me if interested.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Ah this isn't on the forum, is it a discord thing or something else?


----------

